# Yanmar signal light unit



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

For all those folks interested, here are the pixs for the OE Deere style caution lights on our YM-series Yanmars. Rather paying huge marked up prices, look at your local Co-op and tractor supply stores first for Peterson p/n V313AA-727 or www.pmlights.com

At a local tractor supply store this early summer, I got a few for a mere $6 each. 





  








DSCF7075




__
bmaverick


__
Aug 12, 2019




Peterson Lights p/n V313AA-727 front package










  








DSCF7077




__
bmaverick


__
Aug 12, 2019




Peterson Lights p/n V313AA-727 back package


----------

